# SW masterhide/property solutions?



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoke with my SW sales rep today and he was trying to get me to test out masterhide or property solutions for an upcoming repaint rather than Coronado supercoat 5000 from the competitors. 

The job I'm doing is a bank owned property and it needs prepped for sale. Longevity and performance and not a concern. I realize these are builder grade flats and not something I would typically use. 

However, I am concerned how it will cover the existing paint on the walls. The house is currently coated green, blue, and purple (eggshell). The new finish will be white (flat). I don't want to save a few dollars and waste labor trying to get coverage... That will put me in the hole as this job is bid tight. 

Would I be wasting my time with these products? I can spray or roll if that makes any difference.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not a fan of property solutions but have used a ton of Masterhide in my day. It's a prefect paint for what your looking to do. Of late it seems a little watery so on my Reps suggestion we tried Builders Edge. It was cheaper, covered a little better, and didn't splatter as much when rolling. :yes:


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd say either Master Hide or Painter's Edge for what you need. Painter's Edge is just a little cheaper and without quite delving into liquid chalk territory like Prop. Solutions.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

CHB is a regional flat we have here in Ohio...best cheap flat sher wil has imo...coverge is way better than painters edge...the gold label Coronado is way better than both of em imo...i get it for less than 18 per gallon

Sent from my SM-G900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## APE Painting Inc (Nov 29, 2011)

Quality isn't expensive it's priceless.

Spend more time trying to save a few bucks.
Waste money trying to save money.
Just saying.
You already answered your own question.
Cheap is rarely inexpensive, but it is an industry standard for some.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I recently did a big 3 car garage. I used CHB Totally Tan and Sherscrub Smokey Topaz for the walls. Smokey Topaz is a deep base which CHB does not have. This was the first time I used Sherscrub and I was impressed with it for the price. I'm getting CHB for $15.95 and Sherscrub for $18.45. BTW CHB is my go to ceiling paint. Two oz of white and a shot of black


----------



## PaintEmUp (Sep 24, 2014)

The best stuff for those is CHB. Stands for Chicago Home Builder it's a regional product in the midwest. If you are in the midwest I'd rock CHB. CHB comes in a stock extra white (tinting base), north white, and dover white.

Otherwise Painter's Edge is the next product. It's coverage and price isn't quite as good as CHB but if you are into low cost Egshel and Semi Gloss Painter's Edge will come in Flat, Egshel, & Semi Gloss. It also carries a deep base where as CHB will only be an extra white base.

Property Solutions is great for turning a profit. But for the small % it is cheaper than CHB and Painter Solutions it is not worth it. You will lose coverage as well as ease of application. Property Solution is a bottom barrel product of Sherwin Williams, it is a lower grade than Promar 700 (which is virtually phased out). 

I was an assistant manager at Sherwin for a few years before I realized I could make more money and be my own boss painting a couple of years ago. Gotta say though I do miss the benefits as well as even though I no longer work at Sherwin Williams, they still have the best paints at the best value 9 times out of 10.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

APE Painting Inc said:


> Quality isn't expensive it's priceless.
> 
> Spend more time trying to save a few bucks.
> Waste money trying to save money.
> ...


Agreed. I've never used this stuff on a repaint before and DONT want to fight multiple coats wasting my time. Time=money. One of my guys used emerald for the first time today...he was blown away. 




PaintEmUp said:


> The best stuff for those is CHB. Stands for Chicago Home Builder it's a regional product in the midwest. If you are in the midwest I'd rock CHB. CHB comes in a stock extra white (tinting base), north white, and dover white.
> 
> Otherwise Painter's Edge is the next product. It's coverage and price isn't quite as good as CHB but if you are into low cost Egshel and Semi Gloss Painter's Edge will come in Flat, Egshel, & Semi Gloss. It also carries a deep base where as CHB will only be an extra white base.
> 
> ...


Is the chb the same as builder solution? I will talk to my rep and see what he recommends. Like I said, his is deeply discounting the product for me to try it out. This is a full repaint of 12 rooms. If crappy paint slows me down by 30 minutes/room that's equates to 6 hours of labor. Spending a few extra dollars/gallon is cheaper than 6 hours of time.


----------



## PaintEmUp (Sep 24, 2014)

philcav7 said:


> Agreed. I've never used this stuff on a repaint before and DONT want to fight multiple coats wasting my time. Time=money. One of my guys used emerald for the first time today...he was blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No CHB is much better. Builders Solution is similar to Property Solutions. Honestly I've been out of the pain store a couple years but Property Solutions may have replaced Builders Solution.

CHB has insane coverage and hide. Goes on easy and no problem. I've done jobs where we hit bare drywall 2 coats CHB, been a couple years and no complaints.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Unfortunately CHB is a regional product that you will not be able to get in PA. Master Hide is our closest thing, and it is also a regional product. And Builders Solution is NOT lot Property Solution. Property solution is the very bottom of the SW range in price and quality. Builders Solution is above 400 and some prefer it over 200 Zero VOC, pricewise it is around ProMar 200.


----------



## PaintEmUp (Sep 24, 2014)

ShermanMoore said:


> Unfortunately CHB is a regional product that you will not be able to get in PA. Master Hide is our closest thing, and it is also a regional product. And Builders Solution is NOT lot Property Solution. Property solution is the very bottom of the SW range in price and quality. Builders Solution is above 400 and some prefer it over 200 Zero VOC, pricewise it is around ProMar 200.


Builders Solution is nowhere near the quality of Promar 200.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

It's crap

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------

